# Planted Tanks and Vacation



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

So I've got a two weeker coming up soon and I've got concerns about how the tank will pull through, since there will be no fertilization going on during this time. 

my biggest concern is a sudden break out of algae and of course issues with the plants taking damage (wilting, rotting, something I never thought of).

So I guess my questions are, assuming nobody can come in to dose for me, am I overreacting, and if not, are there any preparations I can do to minimize damage.

The fish don't concern me, I know they'll have no issues with the two week fast.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Have the lights turn on for a few hours, enough for it to keep plants alive but not grow too much. This will apply to any algae as well.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tanks and Vaca ?s*

_Hello reign. Provided you have only adult fish in your tanks, they'll do fine without food for up to a couple of weeks. If you have fry, that's another issue. You may consider getting a good quality, reliable, battery powered, auto feeder and test it for a week prior._

_I typically take a couple of weeks straight once a year and do a little larger water change the weekend prior to my vacation. I'll do a 40 percent change instead of the standard 30 percent or you can do a series of smaller changes every couple of days for a week prior to leaving and add a little extra water, because there won't be anyone to top it off. _

_I doubt seriously if algae will take over in a couple of weeks and hopefully, you have lights on timers._

_If you have a tank that's generally low maintenance and absolutely have no one to come check on things, then you should be fine._

_Actually, no fish feeding or plant fertilizing is typically a blessing in disguise, because you'll come back to a very clean tank._

_BBradbury_


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Whenever I go on vacation, I write down a very specific list for a best friend of mine to come over and dose/feed my tanks and check everything. I have him come over a few days ahead of time and SHOW him EXACTLY what I want done and have him do it in front of me. Luckily his wife has a betta so he was at least aware of fish tanks and their basic operation/feeding and such. That works best for me and I would suggest it if you can.

otherwise I'd stick with what mistergreen said, and get the battery powered autofeeder, and maybe an autodoser, altho at very low light, you may be able to get by without it. Tank will definitely need some love when you come back though.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> _Hello reign. Provided you have only adult fish in your tanks, they'll do fine without food for up to a couple of weeks. If you have fry, that's another issue._


and if you have adult fish AND fry and don't care about the fry you've got food in your tank for two weeks roud:


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

scapegoat said:


> and if you have adult fish AND fry and don't care about the fry you've got food in your tank for two weeks roud:


Chuck a hundred or so feeders in your tank with your adult stock and plant some root tabs before you go. 

I don't fertilise nor CO2 inject my plants and they grow just fine...hardy plants though.

I've not had a single problem with algae since planting my tank... go figure.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks for the responses. it sounds like i don't need to worry too much. my fish are healthy and will go without feeding altogether. Auto-doser is not really an option, not for this trip anyway - i will look i to that for the future though.

so i can time my lights to be on for maybe 4 of 5 hours each day and dissolving tabs for some extra plant nutrients doesn't sound like a bad idea, I just won't actually bury them in the substrate. I Imagine they won't supply much for a highish light setup, but still more then nothing. 
Or would i be better off just not bothering eith the last part?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Go for 3 hours of light. Bury some root tabs is a good idea.


----------

